
Everything Starts with a Domain Name - macittuna
https://blog.dofo.com/everything-starts-with-a-domain-name/
======
macittuna
34 years ago today, the first domain name symbolics.com was registered by a
company called Symbolics Computer Corporation. More than one billion domain
names were registered since 1985.

------
77yy77yy
best search interface in the domain industry. Sedo/Afternic sucks and this one
covers both.

~~~
DrScump
Do they do domain name front-running like GoDaddy and others have been alleged
to do?

~~~
macittuna
Hi there. No, dofo.com is a search engine for domain names. We do not do
front-running, and I think nobody does this in 2019. :)

